# Entertainment Center Accent Idea



## Aaronmcc (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm building an entertainment center in school and I have the basic idea of what I want but I can't exactly come up with a good idea for accents. It's going to have the tv in the center with 1 cabinet below the tv (1 door on each side, 2 total) and bookshelves on both sides. It'll be about 6' tall and made out of maple... unless I change my mind. I'd like to make some parts out of walnut or do an inlay of walnut (or any other wood you think would look good with it). The only good idea for accents I have is placing a 1" strip of walnut on the front of the shelves in the bookcases and routering that. I thought about doing the center of the cabinet panels out of walnut but I think that is too large of an area for an accent. I might try and post a pic of it from google sketchup later for a better idea of what I'm talking about. 

The project won't be stained so that should give good contrast. It might look nice to do some inlays with some red mahogany... maybe on the cabinet doors. 

What ideas for accents/inlays do you have?

I appreciate all ideas (and picture examples)!


----------



## lucas.j.dunton (Feb 27, 2008)

My comment is not of accents (sorry) i just wanted to pass on a lesson i learned from building and designing my entertainment center. If you are looking to build a large unit like that build it 4 sections, a lower cabinet, a tower for both sides then a "bridge" to go on the top. this will allow you to move it MUCH easier, if you move into a place that you don't have a wall large enough to locate the whole unit you can split it into a tv stand and 2 bookcases, and it will also allow it to grow wider if necessary to accommodate a larger tv, if you decide to by a large flat screen. I made mine similar to yours, and after moving it twice I scrapped it in favor of a MUCH smaller one, it was just too heavy to move ( i move a lot being in the army) and it was too hard to find a place to put it in my living rooms


----------

